
Perl 6 Is Separate from All, Replacement for None - systems
https://thelackthereof.org/TLT/2016.01.08/Perl_6_is_Separate_from_All,_Replacement_for_None
======
brudgers
I've been looking at Perl6 over the last couple of weeks. The most recent
O'Reilly books are about a decade old. A lot of the other material, and there
is a surprising amount (e.g. the Advent Calendars) also was written during
Perl6's long gestation.

My conclusions:

1\. There's relatively little that doesn't assume familiarity with Perl5, and
most of what doesn't tends to take the "an array is..." level as a jumping off
point.

2\. There's no way to know if a Perl6 article from 2009 is going to be a world
of hurt via deprecation over six years of development...and 2009 is on the
more recent half of the gestation period.

The upshot is that I don't have a good sense of alignment with the language
community versus something like Clojure or Python, and it's mostly due to a
lack of clarity about the Perl6 community.

